# How many Elk chances do you have?



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

ForestvilleJack said:


> Almost 32,000 people applied having a total of 155,000 chances. The odds are better than 1 in 32000. Plus this year they are giving out more tags


Based on that, people will have about a 1 in 775 chance per point, so you 10 pointers are down to 1 in 77.5 for either tag.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## woodswise (May 9, 2012)

Congrats Firefighter! did you get him with a bow or rifle?


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I have 10 but lets say id be REALLY suprised if i pulled a tag.

I also have 10 bear points , hoping to pull a baldwin tag this year, i see they are giving out a few more licenses this year. Id be suprised if i get one of those too though.

-Bob


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

woodswise said:


> Congrats Firefighter! did you get him with a bow or rifle?


Read it and weep!:lol: 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=405429


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> Read it and weep!:lol:
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=405429



Great story
For those of you that have gotten tags,how do you go about getting a guide?
wait until you know the area your in, then spend some time there?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

boostfan said:


> Based on that, people will have about a 1 in 775 chance per point, so you 10 pointers are down to 1 in 77.5 for either tag.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
I had 5 chances our of approx 155000 chances. Using those exact numbers, that puts my odds at 1 in 31000....


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> I had 5 chances our of approx 155000 chances. Using those exact numbers, that puts my odds at 1 in 31000....


That assumes that there is only one license given out, you have to divide that by the number of licenses given out. Still, a long shot.

Congrats on a great Bull

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

i will have 7 this year


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> I've also put in for it every year...I've put in for it every year since 1984 for that matter.
> 
> A lot of people will have ten points this year and not get a tag.


Me too, although I have missed a couple. But how many have gotten 2 or even three tags, lets not even talk about those who had game violations and got tags.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I think I'll have 5, including this years application. 

No matter your points, it's best to just consider it a $4 donation to the DNR and be really, really surprised when you get a manilla envelope in the mail.


----------



## SpikeSlayer (Oct 1, 2011)

How many permits are drawn? I've never applied

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

SpikeSlayer said:


> How many permits are drawn? I've never applied
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I think it is 200 this year

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Hemidan said:


> Great story
> For those of you that have gotten tags,how do you go about getting a guide?
> wait until you know the area your in, then spend some time there?


The DNR provides a list of guides in your info packet when you get drawn.


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

hunting man said:


> The DNR provides a list of guides in your info packet when you get drawn.



Thanks


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

10 points here

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Ten Chances.................Fingers Crossed.........


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

I am at 9 I believe. This is my year I can feel it 


Sent from the turkey blind


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

The 25th can't come soon enough 


Sent from the turkey blind


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> I think I'll have 5, including this years application.
> 
> No matter your points, it's best to just consider it a $4 donation to the DNR and be really, really surprised when you get a manilla envelope in the mail.


 This is how I look at it, a real good use of $4.


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

Probably still not enough!:lol:


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

Dad got the envelope in the mail be is on his way down to open it with me will know in about 1.5hrs what tag it is. This is better then christmas.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

maddiedog said:


> A big nope for me and my dad


Man, that would be a fun hunt if you had a tag!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checked. Unsuccessful for the 7th year!


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

10 points here...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

wishiwashuntin said:


> Dad got the envelope in the mail be is on his way down to open it with me will know in about 1.5hrs what tag it is. This is better then christmas.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Let us know what the verdict is..... Hurry up!!!!


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

Cow tag december hunt let the planing begin

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

wishiwashuntin said:


> Cow tag december hunt let the planing begin
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


How many points did he have?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

He had 7

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RyanV (Oct 7, 2009)

Buddy's dad apparently got a letter today, he drew. I do not think his dad would play a joke on him like this.

In 1984 his dad drew a cow tag, i remember the thing hanging off their basketball pole. He did not apply again until this year, zero points, boom! 

What a hoot.

RVP


----------



## hunthard44 (Feb 8, 2011)

I recieved the pretty brown env. yesterday. Early season Cow tag


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, early season cow tag for me too. Can anyone recomend a guide that would allow my son and dad to tag along on the hunt?


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Nothin for me my girlfriend or my dad. 


Sent from the turkey blind


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

I am now back to Zero & can't wait until December


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

srconnell22 said:


> Man, that would be a fun hunt if you had a tag!


A lot different then the last one!!!


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow guys! That's a lot of tags for the group on MS.com. Very cool! Congrats to all. Make sure you come back and post up the pictures of the successful hunts in December.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Can someone please post a link where to check? Thanks, Steve.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

It's a no for me.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Sampsons_owner said:


> Can someone please post a link where to check? Thanks, Steve.


http://www.michigan.gov/dnr 
The DNR site.

Click on Hunting & Trapping

L & O


----------



## RyanV (Oct 7, 2009)

https://secure1.state.mi.us/rssdraw/

I don't think it is listed yet?


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

you have to go threw the steps,as if you were buying the elk tag...then it will either let you buy it of say unsuccessfull


----------

